

Cryengine is now available as a subscription on Steam - chaostheory
http://store.steampowered.com/app/220980/

======
Karunamon
This seems like an insanely, almost too-good-to-be-true deal. What's the
catch. Is there one? $9/month per user? No royalties? Is this an old rev or
something?

~~~
mobiuscog
The concept was announced a while back:

[http://www.crytek.com/news/crytek-announces-its-cryengine-
as...](http://www.crytek.com/news/crytek-announces-its-cryengine-as-a-service-
program-for-990-usd-per-month)

This was just after Epic announced the Unreal Engine subscription.

